# No follicles on baseline scan, what to expect?!



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all

I am 42, have low AMH and diagnosed as "unexplained". I was blessed on my 3rd IVF with a DS who is nearly 6 years old now. We are trying for a sibling and we had another IVF cycle last year in March which was a BFN. Trying again this year and wanted to start a cycle last month but on my day 1 baseline scan there were no follicles in either ovary. I thought maybe it was just a bad month and left it to this month but my day 2 baseline scan yesterday showed the same thing - no follicles in either ovary! 

I know from my earlier IVF history that I have very low egg reserve but I have always seen follicles on my baseline scans so this is something completely unexpected! I have pretty regular and normal periods. 

My questions are - Has anybody had this kind of experience? What does it mean in terms of me trying IVF? Are there any therapies or drugs that might help/improve the situation? 

Any experiences, help or advice would be welcome!

Dips xx


----------



## san2016 (Sep 6, 2016)

HI dips, argh bless you, it is really hard to know what is going on with our bodies when this happens and as always time is of the essence. I have just had the same thing happen I am currently doing a Tandem cycle and I have just been for my first scan and there was no follicles? It is the first time this has ever happened to me and I think it may well be because I have been put on the pill for 2 months or its just my age? I now have to decide if I want to go straight to donor or abandon the cycle? Just like you I normally get low amount of follicles 3 sometimes 5 but never 0 it is a strange one. I think you should keep trying, if you are having regular periods then it is possible.


----------



## Juliasw11 (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes, I had a cycle where there was no follicle and we went ahead. Collected two follicles and one was empty. Do you have your FSH and AMH checked? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you both so much for your replies. 

san2016 - Am so sorry, I completely understand how you must feel. It is such a blow when all u want to do is go ahead with the cycle! I hope you are able to take a decision that you are happy with. 

Juliasw11 - That is great! I am just relieved to know that is does happen as I was beginning to think I am the only one who has experienced this. I had my FSH tested a while back but never had AMH tested as I have always known that my AMH is low and I thought testing it would be just a number but stress me more! 

I had another scan on day 7 as per my consultants advice and there was 1 follicle on my left ovary. She has advised to have another scan on Friday to see if it is growing and if we can just go ahead as a natural cycle without any stimulation.


----------



## san2016 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi dips, I jumped straight to DE its been a long 5 years on treatment and time is getting on so we have gone for it and so far so good, so really happy with our decision. 
All you need is 1 follicle, my last 2 cycles I only got 1 follicle but really good grade egg from each, they did not implant but for many women on here who have a low egg reserve they do, so fingers crossed for you. 
Good luck for you scan on Friday.


----------

